# Ronidazole (Turbosole) - grits?



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

When treating with Ronidazole (Turbosole) can grits be left out and supplements given such as black powders (piminix) and pink powder (PVM) or (BVM)?

Thanks!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

It's the 'cycline' (tetracycline, doxycycline, etc) drugs that you need to remove grit when using. I don't give any supplements when treating a bird.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Evan! 

I'm not sure myself. 

Are your guys showing any signs of canker, or is this just a preventative? I'm thinking of treating my younger birds with ronidazole this week too.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Evan...it's okay to leave them out while treating with ronidazole.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you, Bella, No they are not showing signs, I am not even treating for it but I treated about a month back as a few were showing signs then, One or two of the lofts had grits left out so just checking they had not lessened the effect.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Thank you, Bella, No they are not showing signs, I am not even treating for it but I treated about a month back as a few were showing signs then, *One or two of the lofts had grits left out so just checking they had not lessened the effect*.


No, it won't


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Waynette is right, in that it's the 'cyclines' that you would remove the grit with, or anything containing calcium. 
Actually, even hard water can affect them somewhat, as it contains calcium.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Jay3, Thanks, Yes I understood it is imperative with the cyclines to remove or limit all calcium intake. Someone here told me when treating my youngins with ronidazole to remove the grits, I was worried my previous treatment was in vane so was looking for some reassurance, Which I got .

Waynette, Thanks.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Waynette, Is their a reason you do not give supplements when treating, I am interested. I would think that maybe the supplements are a waste of time in the aspect that any good bacterias or build ups resulting from them will be counteracted by the treatment? Any other reasons? I could be on the complete wrong track, My exposure to pigeon disease has been limited so have HEAPS to learn. especially as I am starting out racing this year.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Waynette, Is their a reason you do not give supplements when treating, I am interested. I would think that maybe the supplements are a waste of time in the aspect that any good bacterias or build ups resulting from them will be counteracted by the treatment? Any other reasons? I could be on the complete wrong track, My exposure to pigeon disease has been limited so have HEAPS to learn. especially as I am starting out racing this year.


That's basically MY reason. I don't want the birds system fighting with itself. To me, that's just added stress on their body. When I have to medicate for something, that's all they get. When their done, they get their supplements, ACV, etc., again.
Also, the other thing I do...... when I do have a youngster that I need to treat for canker (not very often, thank God, and never had an adult show symptoms) I remove the bird that needs to be treated and I treat individually/orally with metronidazole. At the same time I treat the loft with a 'maintenance dose' with ronidizole in their drinking water.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Msfreebird said:


> That's basically MY reason. I don't want the birds system fighting with itself. To me, that's just added stress on their body. When I have to medicate for something, that's all they get. When their done, they get their supplements, ACV, etc., again.
> Also, the other thing I do...... when I do have a youngster that I need to treat for canker (not very often, thank God, and never had an adult show symptoms) I remove the bird that needs to be treated and I treat individually/orally with metronidazole. At the same time I treat the loft with a 'maintenance dose' with ronidizole in their drinking water.


Thanks, My situation was similar, One baby showing signs, the rest of the flock _appeared_ ok.

I did the same thing and it seems to have worked ok


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Thanks, My situation was similar, One baby showing signs, the rest of the flock _appeared_ ok.
> 
> I did the same thing and it seems to have worked ok


The adult birds can carry it, live with it and it stays dormant. It can be passed to the babies, and will usually pop up during any stress........weaning. Weaning is stressful for a youngster and that is when one will usually see it.


----------

